# South East to Burghley - Sat 12th July



## baker (May 13, 2002)

I havent seen any thread yet about organising a South East to Burghley convey. (Where is the South East TTOC rep?)

Anyway I was thinking we should start the organising. 

1. Who are you?
2. Do you want to meet up on the Saturday for the journey?
3. Where do you want to meet, motorway service areas etc.

Proposed Route: subject to change ....

16.1 13.8 M20 MAIDSTONE SERVICES

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

25.7 9.6 M20 Junction 4 (A228)
In 2.5 miles take right-hand lanes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

28.7 3.0 M20 Junction 3 (M26)
Keep forward

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

39.3 10.6 M25 Junction 1 (A20/B2173/M25) (Swanley Interchange)
Branch left (signposted Dartford Crossing) then branch right to join M25 TRAFFIC BLACKSPOT - CALL 401 100 from your mobile*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

42.7 3.4 A282 Junction 2 (A2/A282) (Darenth Interchange)
Keep forward A282 (signposted Dartford Crossing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

44.9 2.2 A282 Dartford Tunnel Tollbooths
Take right-hand lanes approaching tollbooths (Cars Â£1, Caravan/Trailer Â£2) then take right-hand tunnel

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

46.1 1.2 M25 Tunnel exit
In 0.9 mile forward to cross flyover (signposted Stansted Airport M11) then keep forward to join Motorway M25

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

64.5 18.4 M11 Junction 27 (M11)
Branch left and follow signs Cambridge to join Motorway M11

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

79.1 14.6 M11 Junction 8 (A120)
BIRCHANGER GREEN SERVICE AREA Take right-hand lanes (signposted Cambridge)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

101.7 22.6 M11 Junction 11 (A10/A1309)
Forward (signposted Huntingdon)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

107.2 5.5 A14 Junction 14 (A14)
Keep forward A14 leaving Motorway (signposted The Midlands, The North, Huntingdon)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

110.0 2.8 A14 Junction 29 (B1050) (Bar Hill)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

110.3 0.3 A14 Travelodge (Lolworth)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

112.1 1.8 A14 Junction 28 and Cambridge Services

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

125.4 13.3 A1(M) Junction with A1(M)
Forward to join A1(M)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

136.9 11.5 A1 End of Motorway
PETERBOROUGH SERVICE AREA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

138.0 1.1 A1 Junction with A605

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

146.6 8.6 B1081 Junction with B1081
At roundabout take 2nd exit B1081

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

148.0 1.4 A43 Junction with A43
Forward (signposted Town Centre)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

148.1 0.1 B1443 Junction with B1443
Turn right B1443 (signposted Barnack)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

149.5 1.4 B1443 Burghley House (on right)
You have reached your destination.


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Love the way the A22 gets a 8)

Is it allways sunny there? Or is it a meeting place for Roadsters.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Will already be there, as am helping out. Otherwise, would have been pleased to.


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

I dont believe I am the only person travelling to Burghley on the 12th July (Saturday).

Come on people, join in the fun!!


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

I dont believe I am the only person travelling to Burghley on the 12th July (Saturday).

Come on people, join in the fun!!

Andrew


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Andrew,

Sorry, although you're right on my route (M25, J28 ), Bunny and I aren't coming up until the Sunday morning, otherwise ...

Moley


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Andy - count me in - I'll be heading up on the Saturday 

L


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Hooray,

What a convoy we are going to have!

There must be more people. Come on everyone join in the fun.



So thats 2 of us so far, wow I see more TT's on my 5 minute commute to the station!


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

> So thats 2 of us so far, wow I see more TT's on my 5 minute commute to the station!


Any more for the Saturday? Dont leave it too late, we want to make this a fun cruise.
;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

When are you going then Vernan? Andrew is talking about a cruise there on the Saturday..... :



> Will already be there, as am helping out. Otherwise, would have been pleased to.


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

what time you reckoning on leaving?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm going on the Saturday now, but as I live in High Wycombe, it looks like I'll be cruising on me tod.

Bit pointless going the wrong way round the M25.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm going up and "BIRCHANGER GREEN SERVICE AREA" is perfect for me to meet at. (Same as last year! Â )

I'll be attending the AGM but I'm not sure if this fits in with any plans for the cruise.

Is it expected to be there in time for this? It would be even better if our cruise up was in time for all the Saturday activities.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

HOORAH!!!

You can now be graced with my presence on the Saturday Cruise / Evening Frivolities, now as I have managed to put off completion on our new house for 2-weeks !!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I will be travelling up from Luton so will be on the A1 at some stage.

Are there any plans to meet on the A1 ???


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Okay, there's a definite meet at the Brampton Services on the A1/A14 junction at 09:00 on the Sunday - all welcome to join - especially any Southern Crew.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Get back on your own thread!! This is for Saturday!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Get back on your own thread!! This is for Saturday! Â  Â


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

OK, who wants to organise the route/meeting point and times then?


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

M25 Meeting Points

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1057693120


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm gonna have a busy day so it's prbably best I just meet anyone up there.

I am having new alloys fitted tomorrow morning (75 mile round trip!), trying to fit in time for a car wash and then getting up to Burghley!

I'll see you there!


----------

